# Is there an HBO free preview this weekend?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

According to this post

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=887661&postcount=1

There is an HBO free preview weekend for Dish subscribers this weekend. Does anyone know, is it also a free preview weekend for DirecTV subscribers?


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes it's from Apr 6-11 


lamontcranston said:


> According to this post
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=887661&postcount=1
> 
> There is an HBO free preview weekend for Dish subscribers this weekend. Does anyone know, is it also a free preview weekend for DirecTV subscribers?


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

It isn't on Dish Network yet. Supposedly it is supposed to start at noon.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Is anyone seeing free HBO on Directv?


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

wipeout said:


> Is anyone seeing free HBO on Directv?


Sure do, and HBO HD is on also... i checked showtime and 'skinamax' and they are blank

FWIW, i'd be lucky if there was ONE thing that i actually wanted to watch ( record)


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

fredandbetty said:


> Sure do, and HBO HD is on also... i checked showtime and 'skinamax' and they are blank
> 
> FWIW, i'd be lucky if there was ONE thing that i actually wanted to watch ( record)


I've got it too, time to look and see if there is anything that I want to watch.


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

prushing said:



> I've got it too, time to look and see if there is anything that I want to watch.


You might want to try The Sopranos on Sunday.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

prushing said:


> I've got it too, time to look and see if there is anything that I want to watch.


Syriana and The lake House are supposed to be good, but .....


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

hrobbs said:


> You might want to try The Sopranos on Sunday.


Yeah, and then you're hooked and you will have to watch more!!!


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

fredandbetty said:


> Yeah, and then you're hooked and you will have to watch more!!!


That is exactly why they picked this week IMO


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

well I found 3 things to record in HD, its just sad that in 5 days everything repeats atleast 5 times


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

fredandbetty said:


> Syriana and The lake House are supposed to be good, but .....


Syriana was terrible. Don't waste your hard drive space.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

Time to fire up the DVR.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

The new season of Entourage debuts right after the Sopranos.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I thought syriana was boring ,did any one like 16 blocks? i'm gonna tivo that and lake house and the sopranos of course!!


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I watched King Kong last night. What a waste of time I thought but there was nothing else on to catch my attention.
As bad as the special effects were, by today's standards, the original is still the best.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

fredandbetty said:


> Sure do, and HBO HD is on also... i checked showtime and 'skinamax' and they are blank
> 
> FWIW, i'd be lucky if there was ONE thing that i actually wanted to watch ( record)


Would have been nice for D* to tell its customers via a message on the IRD or something in the monthly bill.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

What a waste of a free weekend. I realize they did it to get people hooked on The Sopranos and Entourage, but wow, there wasn't crap on. I like these occasional reminders not to waste $12/month.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> What a waste of a free weekend. I realize they did it to get people hooked on The Sopranos and Entourage, but wow, there wasn't crap on. I like these occasional reminders not to waste $12/month.


HBO is not a waste of $12.00/month, It's a waste of $13.00/month


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> HBO is not a waste of $12.00/month, It's a waste of $13.00/month


DOH! :lol: I forgot it just went up!


----------

